# [SOLVED]: Strange error message during boot time

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

During booting of my laptop I'm getting very strange error message.

It is as follows:

```

/lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-services.sh: /etc/init.d/net.lo: /sbin/runscript^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory

```

pastebin.org is crashing for some reason, so here is the dmesg.

Any idea what is this about?

Thank you.

Wireless interface is working fine. I can connect to the AP and browse.Last edited by ONEEYEMAN on Wed Nov 17, 2010 5:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tony-curtis

Looks like you've accidentally got a carriage-return (Control/^M) on the end of the first line in /etc/init.d/net.lo

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, tony,

There is no carriage-return there.

I just tried to open this file in "gedit" and remove the last symbol at first line.

Then I saved this file. But there was no extra charaqcters.

I will see if it will fix it on the next reboot.

BTW, I don't see any problems when bringing the wireless interface up.

Any other problems in dmesg?

Thank you.

----------

## Hu

Some text editors will try to hide carriage returns if the entire file has carriage returns.  Without this behavior, files created by Windows users would be a mess to read.  What is the output of od -tx1 -N128 /etc/init.d/net.lo?

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, Hu,

Here it is:

```

igor@IgorsGentooOnNetwork ~/perl $ od -tx1 -N128 /etc/init.d/net.lo

0000000 23 21 2f 73 62 69 6e 2f 72 75 6e 73 63 72 69 70

0000020 74 0a 23 20 43 6f 70 79 72 69 67 68 74 20 32 30

0000040 30 34 2d 32 30 30 37 20 47 65 6e 74 6f 6f 20 46

0000060 6f 75 6e 64 61 74 69 6f 6e 0a 23 20 44 69 73 74

0000100 72 69 62 75 74 65 64 20 75 6e 64 65 72 20 74 68

0000120 65 20 74 65 72 6d 73 20 6f 66 20 74 68 65 20 47

0000140 4e 55 20 47 65 6e 65 72 61 6c 20 50 75 62 6c 69

0000160 63 20 4c 69 63 65 6e 73 65 20 76 32 0d 0a 23 20

0000200

```

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

Everything is good now.

Thank you.

----------

